# الأرشيف > جامعة الملك سعود > المحاضرات > النظام الجزائي (2) >  (المحاضرة السادسة)

## د.شيماء عطاالله

جريمة تزوير المحررات
وفقا لنظام مكافحة التزوير في المملكة
تعريف التزوير:
التزوير هو تغيير الحقيقة في بيان جوهري في محرر بإحدى الطرق التي نص عليها القانون بشكل يحتمل أن يسبب ضررا مع نية استعمال المحرر فيما زور من أجله.

من التعريف السابق يتضح أن التزوير كجريمة يتوافر بالشروط التالية:
1- شرطان مفترضان وهما : 
(أ‌) شرط المحرر 
(ب‌) شرط البيان الجوهري
2-ركن مادي ويتمثل في : 
(أ‌)تغيير الحقيقة
(ب‌)بإحدى الطرق التي نص عليها القانون
(ت‌)احتمال الضرر
3- ركن معنوي: ويتمثل في :
(أ‌) قصد جنائي عام
(ب‌)قصد جنائي خاص


الشرطان المفترضان في جريمة التزوير


شرط المحرر

يتعين أن يرد التزوير على محرر، فإذا لم يكن المستند محل التغيير محررا فإن جريمة التزوير لا تتوافر.

تعريف المحرر:
المحرر هو مجموعة من الكلمات والأرقام أو الكلمات فقط يترتب عليها أثر قانوني. فلا يصح أن يكون المحرر مكونا من أرقام فقط، كما هو الحال بالنسبة لعدادات الكهرباء أو السيارات مثلا. كما أن أرقام شاسيهات السيارات.

ولا يعد من قبيل المحررات شرائط الكاسيت أو شرائط الفيديو أو اسطوانات الكمبيوتر، فهي ليست محررات ولا تسري عليها أحكام عليها التزوير، ولكن تغيير الحقيقية فيما يكتب عليها من بيانات يمكن أن تسري عليها أحكام حق المؤلف وليس جريمة التزوير.

ولا تعتبر الكتب والمؤلفات محررات وبالتالي فإن من يغير اسم صاحب المؤلف ويكتب اسمه مكانه لا يرتكب جريمة التزوير بل يخالف حق المؤلف الذي تعاقب عليه بعض التشريعات.

على العكس من ذلك يعتبر وصل الأمانة والكمبيالة والشيك من المحررات العرفية لأنها لا تصدر من موظف عام. أما شهادات التخرج في الجامعة وشهادة الراتب الصادرة من جهة عامة من المحررات الرسمية. كما تعتبر جوازات السفر وتأشيرات الإقامة من المحررات الرسمية. 


شرط البيان الجوهري

لا تقع جريمة التزوير إذا ورد التغيير على بيان ثانوي في المحرر؛ فيجب أن يكون التزوير واقعا على بيان جوهري حتى تقع جريمة التزوير. فليس كل تغيير في المحرر تزويرا.

المقصود بالبيان الجوهري:

لا يقع التزوير إذا ورد التغيير على بيان ثانوي؛ لذا يجب أن يرد التزوير على بيان جوهري. فما هو البيان الجوهري؟

يعتبر البيان جوهريا في حالة توافر أي من المعايير التالية:

المعيار الأول: معيار الإثبات
إذا كان المحرر معدا لإثبات بيان معين، فإن هذا البيان يعتبر جوهريا؛ فجواز السفر معد لإثبات الاسم والجنسية والسن، وكذلك البطاقة الشخصية. وشهادة الميلاد معدة لإثبات واقعة ميلاد طفل أو طفلة باسم معين من أب وأم معينين في مكان معين وفي تاريخ معين. وشهادة الجنسية كذلك معدة لإثبات اسم معين له جنسية معينة. وشهادة الراتب معدة لإثبات أن شخصا معينا يتقاضى راتبا معينا من جهة معينة وليست معدة لإثبات الجنسية.

وقد اتسع هذا المعيار لكي لا يقتصر على البيانات التي أعد المحرر عند إنشائه لكي يثبت بيان معين بل امتد ليشمل غيره من البيانات التي يمكن التمسك بالمحرر لإثباتها. فالخطاب العاطفي ليس معدا لإثبات مشاعر معينة ولكنه يمكن أن يتم التمسك به في إثبات علاقة معينة بين اثنين؛ لذا فإن كتابة خطاب عاطفي باسم غير صحيح وإرساله من شخص إلى فتاة يعتبر تزوير في بيان اسم الراسل.

وعلى العكس من ذلك فإن بيان فصيلة الدم في البطاقة الشخصية هو لم يعد المحرر لإثباته، وبالتالي فإنه بيان ثانوي لا يقع التزوير بالتغيير فيه.

المعيار الثاني: توليد عقيدة مخالفة
إذا كان البيان من شأنه أن يولد عقيدة مخالفة للواقع عند من يطلع عليه،فإنه يعتبر جوهريا. من ذلك أن من يطلع على البيانات السابقة في البطاقة الشخصية أو جواز السفر يصدق تلك البيانات حتى وإن كانت مخالفة للواقع لأنها مزورة. فمن يطلع على محرر عقد الزواج يصدق أن اسم رجل معين متزوج من امرأة معينة في تاريخ معين ويصدق أن المرِأة خالية من الموانع الشرعية. فإذا اتضح أن المرأة لا تزال في عصمة رجل آخر أو أنها كانت مطلقة في عدة زوجها ولم تنقض تلك العدة، فإن العقد يعتبر مزورا. ومن يطلع على بطاقة شخص أو جواز سفرة يصدق بيان أنه "مسلم" أو "مسيحي" كما هو مدون فيه، فإذا اتضح أنه غير ذلك فإنه يعتبر مزورا في خصوص هذا البيان.

أما بيان أن الزوجة "بكر" فإن المطلع على عقد الزواج لا يصدق بالضرورة أنها بكر، لأن الشخص العادي لا يصدق بالضرورة مثل هذا البيان في العقد.
كذلك فإن البيان الخاص بمهنة الزوج والمدون في عقد الزواج لا يعتبر بيانا جوهريا، بل هو بيان ثانوي لا يقع بالكذب فيه التزوير.
المعيار الثالث: معيار الأثر القانوني

إذا كان النظام يرتب أثرا معينا على بيان معين، فإن هذا البيان يعد جوهريا. ففي عقد الزواج البيان الخاص بمؤخر الصداق يولد التزام معين على الزوج، وحقوق معينة للزوجة، وبالتالي فإنه يعد جوهريا يقع بالكذب فيه التزوير كما لو كان الاتفاق بين الزوج والولي على أن يكون مؤخر الصداق مبلغا معينا ولكن الولي اتفق مع المأذون على كتابة رقم أكبر عن المتفق عليه.

----------


## Hajer

كل الشكر د. شيماء ..

----------


## محمد حسن عطيه

بارك الله فيكى دكتورة شيماء

----------

